# Favourite Sci-fi TV Series



## SciFine (Dec 2, 2014)

Favourite Sci-Fi TV Series on TV right now? Re-runs don't count!


----------



## Michael Colton (Dec 2, 2014)

Sadly, there are no currently active science fiction television shows I like all that much. The little television I watch is primarily cop shows and Constantine.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 3, 2014)

*Sleepy Hollow  

The 100*


----------



## Rodders (Dec 3, 2014)

Without question, Babylong 5 is my favourite TV series, closely followed by Farscape and Firefly.


----------



## SciFine (Dec 3, 2014)

Rodders said:


> Without question, Babylong 5 is my favourite TV series, closely followed by Farscape and Firefly.



Reruns don't count! But you get brownie points for naming 3 of my "Top 10 Loves".



Michael Colton said:


> Sadly, there are no currently active science fiction television shows I like all that much.


----------



## willwallace (Dec 3, 2014)

I would say Sleepy Hollow or Haven, but both of those are more fantasy than sci-fi, I think.  Person of Interest is one of my favorite shows overall, not just sci-fi.  It's more character driven, rather than sci-fi driven, although the premise of AI is certainly sci-fi.  
Dr. Who and Defiance would be in my top picks right now, also. I also liked The Last Ship, and The Strain has it's moments.


----------



## Vince W (Dec 3, 2014)

At the moment Doctor Who is really the only sci fi I watch on television. The rest just doesn't hold my interest.


----------



## J-Sun (Dec 3, 2014)

Person of Interest!


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 7, 2014)

SciFine said:


> Favourite Sci-Fi TV Series on TV right now? Re-runs don't count!



The problem is that many of the best series of all time are off the air.


----------

